# Chicken with watery eye, pale flakey ear lobes. Whats wrong?



## xxisabellaxx (Sep 28, 2012)

My Easter egger shook her head this morning a a noticeable amount of discharge sprayed out. Her ear lobes are also pale pink and flakey. Her rose comb is almost white with a little patch of blue. We haven't had a hard enough first for it to be frost bite. What could be wrong?


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

I couldn't tell you but my barred rock had a dribbley moment earlier when I picked her up and she struggled a bit (they're still getting used to being handled as they weren't really in their last home and I've only had them since Friday). I put it down to her only just having had a big drink, there was no smell on the dribble/discharge, but there was plenty of it :/ 

I'm sure some of the more experienced chook owners on here could give some helpful thoughts? 

X


----------

